# Cape Horn Factory Logo



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone give me the dementions of the Factory Cape Horn stickers that come on the boat. Needing some new logos for the boat I bought. Height and length will be fine. Thanks Mickey


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mickey you can call Cape Horn in Milton and they would probably give you the logos unless you are wanting something different made. Lyle said you got a new boat, congrats on it hope you can put some fish in it soon.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll find the guys at the Cape Horn factory to be very nice people. I have gone up there several times and they simply gave me the parts that I needed.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Chase I appreciate it. I didnt realize there was a Cape dealer in Milton. Thanks Mickey


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Offshore-911 (29/04/2010)*Hey Chase I appreciate it. I didnt realize there was a Cape dealer in Milton. Thanks Mickey


Thats where Horns are made.

http://www.capehornboats.com/page5.html


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

> *Splittine (29/04/2010)*Mickey you can call Cape Horn in Milton and they would probably give you the logos unless you are wanting something different made. Lyle said you got a new boat, congrats on it hope you can put some fish in it soon.


+1!!! 

Scott is a great guy to deal with down there. If you want give him a call and he will give you a tour of the factory! Fun stuff.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont think they give them away. I was just given a price of $95.00 for the set of stickers from Cape Horn.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Think I can get one to fit my kayak?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Trble Make-rr said:


> You'll find the guys at the Cape Horn factory to be very nice people. I have gone up there several times and they simply gave me the parts that I needed.


Same here, I've never been to their shop but they have given me several parts I broke or wore out. They are by far the best company I have ever dealt with and they build indestructible boats!!


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree! Very helpful!


----------

